# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أسانيد قرآنية وسلاسل نورانية

## محب القرآن والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم 
قال عبد الله ابن المبارك : الإسناد من الدين ، ولولا الإسناد لقال من شاء ما شاء .
نفتح - بعد إذن الإدارة _ باب الأسانيد لذكر بعض أسانيد المقرئين جزاهم الله خيرا*.

بعض أسانيد الشيخ إسماعيل الشرقاوي حفظه الله المجاز بالقراءات العشر الصغرى والكبرى

سند الشيخ لرواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق المصباح

قرأ الشيخ إسماعيل الشرقاوي على فضيلة الشيخ العلامة المحقق الدكتور سعيد بن صالح زعيمة 1 وهو على العلامة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الحميد بن عبد الله خليل الإسكندري 2 على صاحب الفضيلة العلامة المحقق3 عبد الرحمن الخليجي الحنفي شيخ مقارئ الإسكندرية في زمانه وصاحب المؤلفات الشهيرة في علم القراءات وهو على الشيخ4 عبد العزيز بن علي كحيل شيخ مقارئ الإسكندرية في زمانه وهو قرأ على شيخ قراء مدينة دسوق الشيخ 5عبد الله بن عبد العظيم الدسوقي إمام جامع إبراهيم الدسوقي وهو قرأ على الشيخ6عليّ الحدّاديّ الأزهري وهو قرأ على شيخ القراء بالديار المصرية الشيخ7 إبراهيم بن بدوي العُبيدي بن أحمد الحسني المقرئ المالكي الأزهري كان حيا عام 1237 هـ وهو قرأ على8 عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن حسن بن عمر الأجهوري الفقيه المالكي المقري ‏(المتوفى سنة 1198 هـ) وهو قرأ على الشيخ 9الشهاب أبي السماح أحمد بن رجب البقري القاهري الشافعي كان حياً سنة 1140هـ وهو قرأ على شيخ قراء زمانه10 محمد بن قاسم البقري وهو قرأ على شيخ قراء مصر11 عبد الرحمن بن شحاذة اليمني وهو قرأ على 12عليّ بن غانم المقدسي وهو قرأ على 13محمد بن إبراهيم السمديسي وهو قرأ على الشهاب14 أحمد بن أسد الأميوطي وهو قرأ على الإمام الحافظ حجة القراء 15محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن يوسف الجزري الشافعي مؤلف النشر و الطيبة وهو قرأ بمضمن المصباح على الشيخ الرحلة المعمر 16 أبي حفص عمر بن الحسن بن المزيد المراغي الحلبي ثم الدمشقي المزي وهو قرأ على 17أبي الحسن علي بن أحمد بن عبد الواحد المقدسي وهو قرأ على18 أبي البركات داود بن أحمد بن محمد بن منصور بن ملاعب وهو قرأ على مؤلفه19 أبي الكرم المبارك الشهرزوري البغدادي وهو قرأ على20 أبي بكر محمد بن علي الخياط وهو قرأ على21 أبي الحسين السوسنجردي وهو قرأ على22 زرعان وهو قرأ على23 عمرو بن الصباح وهو قرأ على24حفص بن سليمان وهو قرأ على 25 عاصم بن أبي النجود وهو قرأ على26 أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي وهو قرأ على 27عثمان وعلي وزيد وأبي وابن مسعود وهم قرؤوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن جبريل عليه السلام عن رب العزة سبحانه.

بين الشيخ إسماعيل الشرقاوي حفظه الله والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 27 رجلا برواية حفص من طريق كتاب المصباح للشهرزوري.


سند الشيخ لرواية حفص عن عاصم من غاية الاختصار 

قرأ الشيخ إسماعيل الشرقاوي على فضيلة الشيخ العلامة المحقق الدكتور سعيد بن صالح زعيمة 1 وهو على العلامة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الحميد بن عبد الله خليل الإسكندري 2 على صاحب الفضيلة العلامة المحقق3 عبد الرحمن الخليجي الحنفي شيخ مقارئ الإسكندرية في زمانه وصاحب المؤلفات الشهيرة في علم القراءات وهو على الشيخ4 عبد العزيز بن علي كحيل شيخ مقارئ الإسكندرية في زمانه وهو قرأ على شيخ قراء مدينة دسوق الشيخ 5عبد الله بن عبد العظيم الدسوقي وهو قرأ على الشيخ 6عليّ الحدّاديّ الأزهري وهو قرأ على شيخ القراء بالديار المصرية الشيخ7 إبراهيم بن بدوي العُبيدي بن أحمد الحسني المقرئ المالكي الأزهري كان حيا عام 1237 هـ وهو قرأ على8 عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن حسن بن عمر الأجهوري الفقيه المالكي المقري ‏(المتوفى سنة 1198 هـ) وهو قرأ على الشيخ 9الشهاب أبي السماح أحمد بن رجب البقري القاهري الشافعي كان حياً سنة 1140هـ وهو قرأ على شيخ قراء زمانه10 محمد بن قاسم البقري وهو قرأ على شيخ قراء مصر11 عبد الرحمن بن شحاذة اليمني وهو قرأ على 12عليّ بن غانم المقدسي وهو قرأ على 13محمد بن إبراهيم السمديسي وهو قرأ على الشهاب14 أحمد بن أسد الأميوطي وهو قرأ على الإمام الحافظ حجة القراء 15محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن يوسف الجزري الشافعي مؤلف النشر و الطيبة وهو قرأ بمضمن غاية الاختصار على الشيخ الرحلة المعمر 16 أبي علي الحسن بن أحمد بن هلال الصالحي الدقاق وهو قرأ على 17أبي الفضل إبراهيم بن علي بن فضل الواسطي وهو قرأ على18 أبي محمد عبد الوهاب بن علي بن علي بن سكينة البغدادي وهو قرأ على مؤلفه19 أبي العلاء الحسن بن أحمد بن الحسن بن أحمد العطار الهمداني وهو قرأ على20 أبي علي الحداد وهو قرأ على21 أبي عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن الحسين بن يزدة الملنجي وهو قرأ على22 الهاشمي وهو قرأ على23 أبي العباس أحمد بن سهل الأشناني وهو قرأ على24 أبي محمد عبيد بن الصباح وهو قرأ على 25حفص بن سليمان وهو قرأ على 26عاصم بن أبي النجود وهو قرأ على27 أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي وهو قرأ على 28 عثمان وعلي وزيد وأبي وابن مسعود وهم قرؤوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن جبريل عليه السلام عن رب العزة سبحانه.

بين الشيخ إسماعيل الشرقاوي حفظه الله والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 28 رجلا برواية حفص من طريق كتاب غاية الاختصار للهمداني.



سند الشيخ لرواية حفص عن عاصم من كفاية الست 

قرأ الشيخ إسماعيل الشرقاوي على فضيلة الشيخ العلامة المحقق الدكتور سعيد بن صالح زعيمة 1 وهو على العلامة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الحميد بن عبد الله خليل الإسكندري 2 على صاحب الفضيلة العلامة المحقق3 عبد الرحمن الخليجي الحنفي شيخ مقارئ الإسكندرية في زمانه وصاحب المؤلفات الشهيرة في علم القراءات وهو على الشيخ4 عبد العزيز بن علي كحيل شيخ مقارئ الإسكندرية في زمانه وهو قرأ على شيخ قراء مدينة دسوق الشيخ 5عبد الله بن عبد العظيم الدسوقي إمام جامع إبراهيم الدسوقي وهو قرأ على الشيخ عليّ الحدّاديّ الأزهري6 وهو قرأ على شيخ القراء بالديار المصرية الشيخ إبراهيم بن بدوي العُبيدي بن أحمد الحسني المقرئ 7المالكي الأزهري كان حيا عام 1237 هـ وهو قرأ على 8عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن حسن بن عمر الأجهوري الفقيه المالكي المقري ‏(المتوفى سنة 1198 هـ) وهو قرأ على الشيخ 9الشهاب أبي السماح أحمد بن رجب البقري القاهري الشافعي كان حياً سنة 1140هـ وهو قرأ على شيخ قراء زمانه 10محمد بن قاسم البقري وهو قرأ على شيخ قراء مصر 11عبد الرحمن بن شحاذة اليمني وهو قرأ على 12عليّ بن غانم المقدسي وهو قرأ على 13محمد بن إبراهيم السمديسي وهو قرأ على الشهاب 14أحمد بن أسد الأميوطي وهو قرأ على الإمام الحافظ حجة القراء 15محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن يوسف الجزري الشافعي مؤلف النشر و الطيبة وهو قرأ بمضمن كفاية الست على 16 أبي محمد عبد الرحمن بن أحمد البغدادي وأبي بكر بن الجندي كليهما قرآ على 17الصائغ وهو قرأ على 18الكمال بن فارس وهو قرأ على 19 أبو اليمن الكندي وهو قرأ على مؤلفه 20سبط الخياط وهو قرأ على 21أبي بكر محمد بن علي بن محمد البغدادي وهو قرأ على 22أبي الفرج عبيد الله بن عمر بن محمد بن عيسى المصاحفي وهو قرأ على 23 أبي طاهر عبد الواحد بن أبي هاشم البغدادي وهو قرأ على 24أبي العباس أحمد بن سهل الأشناني وهو قرأ على 25 أبي محمد عبيد بن الصباح وهو قرأ على 26حفص بن سليمان وهو قرأ على 27عاصم بن أبي النجود وهو قرأ على 28 أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي وهو قرأ على 29 عثمان وعلي وزيد وأبي وابن مسعود وهم قرؤوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن جبريل عليه السلام عن رب العزة سبحانه.


بين الشيخ إسماعيل الشرقاوي حفظه الله والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 29 رجلا برواية حفص من طريق كتاب كفاية الست لسبط الخياط .

والشيخ يعمل أستاذًا للقرآن الكريم والقراءات المتواترة بمعهد الدعوة والدراسات الإسلامية بالإسكندرية - 
بولكلى - 3 ش عبد السلام عارف - أمام أبو ربيع - على الترام

ويقرئ على سكاي بي elsharkawe1427 
ويجيز بالقراءات وكتب السنة واللغة والشريعة وكتبه فجزاه الله خيرا ونفع به .
بريد الكتروني elsharkawe1427@Hotmail.com 

وله كتاب (المختصر المفيد في علم التجويد)... حفص من طرق الطيبة ، 
ومعه رسالة الإمتاع بفتاوى التلاوة والاستماع
تقريظ فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمود أمين طنطاوي رئيس لجنة المصحف بالأزهر سابقا 
ووكيل المقارئ بالأوقاف ، وفضيلة الشيخ علي محمد توفيق النحاس
المجاز بالقراءات العشر بالديار المصرية .
على موقع صيد الفوائد
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=2&book=6410
وكتاب (إرشاد الخلق إلى نور التوحيد ودين الحق)
وهو كتاب شامل في عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة من القرآن الكريم وصحيح السنة
على موقع صيد الفوائد
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=1&book=6807

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

جزى الله الشيخ وطلابه خيرا . وللشيخ دروس ودورات متنوعة في القراءات والحديث والنحو 
التفاصيل هنا http://www.quranourlife.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2524
http://bsa2er.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=22

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

أدعوكم يوم الخميس أسبوعيا  بإذن الله إلى درس التجويد في دورة جديدة (شرح المختصر المفيد - (حفص من الطيبة) متضمنًا شرح التحفة والجزرية) مع عرض انفرادات حفص وتوجيهاتها . في الجامعة العالمية للقراءات ،  الساعة الحادية عشرة ليلا بتوقيت مصر و مكة
وهذا هو رابط الغرفة الصوتية
http://r58c6d381.hajran.roomsserver.com/
وهذا موقع الجامعة
http://zeiara.com/
وسيعطي الحاضرون إجازة بهذا الكتاب والتحفة والجزرية في آخر الدورة بإذن لله تعالى ، ونسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول ، وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

نقلا عن منتديات بصائر قال : أما القرآن الكريم والقراءات 
بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى أحفظ القرآن الكريم وقرأته كاملا بالقراءات العشر الكبرى والصغرى:-
1- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات العشر من طرق طيبة النشر والشاطبية والدرة من فضيلة الشيخ الطبيب المحقق العلامة سعيد صالح زعيمة السكندري حفظه الله بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتصديق العلامة محمود أمين طنطاوي حفظه الله رئيس لجنة المصحف الأسبق ووكيل المقارئ بوزارة الأوقاف ، وشيخ مقرأة مسجد السيدة زينب رضي الله عنها.
2 - إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات العشر من طريقي الشاطبية والدرة من فضيلة الشيخ شحاته محمد علي حفظه الله (العلامة المقرئ شيخ مقرأة بلدة منزل حيان ، والموجه الأول بمعاهد القراءات بالشرقية) ، بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
3- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات السبع من طريق الشاطبية من فضيلة الشيخ عادل غنيمي محمد الباز حفظه الله (العلامة المقرئ شيخ مقارئ مركز ديرب نجم ) بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
4- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء رواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق طيبة النشر من فضيلة الشيخ شحاته محمد علي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
5- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء رواية ورش عن نافع من طريق طيبة النشر من فضيلة الشيخ شحاته محمد علي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
6- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء رواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية من فضيلة الشيخ محمد محمود عبيد حفظه الله )مقرئ وإمام وخطيب ومدرس بأوقاف القاهرة - مدينة نصر ( بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
7- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء رواية ورش عن نافع من طريق الشاطبية من فضيلة الشيخ محمد محمود عبيد بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
8- - إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات العشر من طريقي الشاطبية والدرة من فضيلة الشيخ مصباح إبراهيم محمد الشيخ الدسوقي حفظه الله المقرئ بالجامع الدسوقي (صاحب أعلى إسناد في العالم في العشر الصغرى من الشاطبية والدرة) . وقد قرأت عليه بعض القرآن بالعشر الصغرى فأجازني بالباقي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
9- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات السبع من طريقي الشاطبية من فضيلة الشيخ محمد يونس الغلبان حفظه الله المقرئ بالجامع الدسوقي (صاحب أعلى إسناد في العالم في السبع من الشاطبية) . وقد قرأت عليه بعض القرآن بالسبع فأجازني بالباقي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
10 - إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات العشر من طريقي الشاطبية والدرة من فضيلة الشيخ السيد بن السيد علي خليل (مفتش بأوقاف الإسماعيلية) وقد قرأت عليه بعض القرآن بالعشر الصغرى فأجازني بالباقي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
11 - إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات العشر من طرق الطيبة والشاطبية والدرة من فضيلة الشيخ أيمن بن أحمد عبد الغني الفخراني (خطيب بالأوقاف) وقد قرأت عليه بعض القرآن بالعشر فأجازني بالباقي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وقد قرأت على بعض المشايخ الأعلام بعض القرآن الكريم بالقراءات ومنهم فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن عبد الحميد عبد الله خليل (صاحب أعلى إسناد في العالم في القراءات العشر الكبرى) كما أجازني بفضل الله مشافهة بالصغرى والكبرى ، وفضيلة الشيخ حسنين بن إبراهيم محمد عفيفي جبريل (تلميذ العلامة الزيات) ،وفضيلة الشيخ علي علي رحال (من علماء القراءات بالاسكندرية) وأجازني ، وفضيلة الشيخ عبد السميع بسيوني (شيخ مقارئ ديرب نجم – الشرقية) ومن أقران الشيخ الحصري رحمه الله وأجازني ، وفضيلة الشيخ محمود بن أمين طنطاوي (رئيس لجنة مراجعة المصحف بالأزهر الشريف سابقا ، ووكيل المقارئ بوزارة الأوقاف) وأجازني ، وفضيلة الشيخ سلمان عبد السلام الجماجوني أعلى اسناد في السبع من الشاطبية وأجازني.

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

بعض إجازات وأسانيد الشيخ إسماعيل الشرقاوي حفظه الله نقلا عنه :-
1- إجازة بالقراءات العشر الصغرى والكبرى من فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن عبد الحميد عبد الله خليل (صاحب أعلى إسناد في العالم في القراءات العشر الكبرى) ، وقد قرأت عليه بعض القرآن بالعشر الصغرى والكبرى فأجازني بالباقي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
2-  إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات العشر من طريقي الشاطبية والدرة من فضيلة الشيخ مصباح إبراهيم محمد الشيخ الدسوقي حفظه الله المقرئ بالجامع الدسوقي (صاحب أعلى إسناد في العالم في العشر الصغرى من الشاطبية والدرة) . وقد قرأت عليه بعض القرآن بالعشر الصغرى فأجازني بالباقي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
3- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات السبع من طريقي الشاطبية من فضيلة الشيخ محمد يونس الغلبان حفظه الله المقرئ بالجامع الدسوقي (صاحب أعلى إسناد في العالم في السبع  من الشاطبية) . وقد قرأت عليه بعض القرآن بالسبع فأجازني بالباقي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
4-  إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات العشر من طرق طيبة النشر والشاطبية والدرة من فضيلة الشيخ الطبيب المحقق العلامة سعيد صالح زعيمة السكندري حفظه الله بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتصديق العلامة محمود أمين طنطاوي حفظه الله رئيس لجنة المصحف الأسبق ووكيل المقارئ بوزارة الأوقاف ، وشيخ مقرأة مسجد السيدة زينب رضي الله عنها.
5 -  إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات العشر من طريقي الشاطبية والدرة من فضيلة الشيخ شحاته محمد علي حفظه الله (العلامة المقرئ شيخ مقرأة بلدة منزل حيان ، والموجه الأول بمعاهد القراءات بالشرقية) ، بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
6- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات السبع من طريق الشاطبية من فضيلة الشيخ عادل غنيمي محمد الباز حفظه الله (العلامة المقرئ شيخ مقارئ مركز ديرب نجم ) بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
7- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء رواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق طيبة النشر من فضيلة الشيخ شحاته محمد علي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
8- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء رواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية من فضيلة الشيخ محمد محمود عبيد حفظه الله )مقرئ وإمام وخطيب ومدرس بأوقاف القاهرة - مدينة نصر (  بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
9- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء رواية ورش عن نافع من طريق الشاطبية من فضيلة الشيخ محمد محمود عبيد بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
10- إجازة بقراءة وإقراء رواية ورش عن نافع من طريق طيبة النشر من فضيلة الشيخ شحاته محمد علي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
11 - إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات العشر من طريقي الشاطبية والدرة من فضيلة الشيخ السيد بن السيد علي خليل (مفتش بأوقاف الإسماعيلية) وقد قرأت عليه بعض القرآن بالعشر الصغرى فأجازني بالباقي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
12 - إجازة بقراءة وإقراء القراءات العشر من طرق الطيبة والشاطبية والدرة من فضيلة الشيخ أيمن بن أحمد عبد الغني الفخراني (خطيب بالأوقاف) وقد قرأت عليه بعض القرآن بالعشر فأجازني بالباقي بالإسناد المتصل إلى سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وقد قرأت على بعض المشايخ الأعلام بعض القرآن الكريم بالقراءات العشر منهم فضيلة الشيخ حسنين بن إبراهيم محمد عفيفي جبريل (تلميذ العلامة الزيات) ،وفضيلة الشيخ علي علي رحال (من علماء القراءات بالاسكندرية) وأجازني بشهادته على إجازة العشر ، وفضيلة الشيخ عبد السميع بسيوني (شيخ مقارئ ديرب نجم – الشرقية) ومن أقران الشيخ الحصري رحمه الله وأجازني ، وفضيلة الشيخ محمود بن أمين طنطاوي (رئيس لجنة مراجعة المصحف بالأزهر الشريف سابقا ، ووكيل المقارئ بوزارة الأوقاف) وأجازني ، وفضيلة الشيخ سلمان عبد السلام الجماجوني أعلى إسناد في السبع من الشاطبية .

----------

